# H: Orks, SM's, bretts, daemons, books and dreadfleet! W: dark angels and beastmen



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

for sale today I have a small selection of each army, nothing major just trying to focus on one army and extend it. I'm looking for models aswell as looking to sell, my main interest is dark angels but have always wanted to start a beastmen army so I would also like something to start that. 

*Looking for hardly anything when it comes to this stuff cash wise, aslong as I can get it before tomorrow as i need cash then*
Here's my list:

Orks (40k) : - *£30 for all?*
20 shoota boyz - most primed black not the best building ever.
w/ 1 nob no special weapons

10 unbuilt ork boyz and 1 nob - opened the wrapping but nothing taken out.

10 unbuilt gretchin and runtherder - NiB

10 built gretchin 1 runtherder - no paint applied

5 Nobz - 4 built, 3 have paint applied to skin, just a thin coat of dark angels green part from one that has been washed and had scorpion green applied.
w/ 1 big choppa
1 kustom twin linked shoota and combi-flamer
2 choppa and pistols

5 Burners - all built and primed
w/ 4 flamers, 
1 mek with weird gun

thats pretty much it for orks

Space marines:

1 Venerable dreadnought - half way through painting although thin coat.
w/ Assault cannon
lascannon
plasma cannon
currently missing fist (looking for it will be found before sale)

1 landspeeder - primed black
w/ assault cannon
multi melta

4 bikes - primed black
w/ 1 flamer

1 attack bike - primed black
w/ multi melta

15 scouts - mix of metal and plastic, most primed black although some have been painted and varnished (in the middle of stripping them)
w/ cc and bolt pistols
2 heavy bolters

Daemons of chaos:

15 bloodletters - not painted
w/ fantasy bases

10 daemonettes - not painted
w/ fantasy bases

Bretonnians:

8 knights - 4 unbuilt but horses built other 4 painted and built
w/ just lances so far

Books:

Never ever sold books but they take up to much space and if i can get them gone i'll be happy

soul drinkers omnibus - been through hell with me and is not in the best condition buts readable thats all that counts right?

Hellforged (5th soul drinkers book) - pretty good condition

grey knight omnibus - same story as the soul drinkers omnibus

horus rising - pretty good condition

false gods - also pretty good condition 

battle of the fang (awesome book!) - pretty good condition

And for the final item of today it is

DREADFLEET! - all built one of the bases has started to be painted, all parts there, not brand new! not looking for much obviously *£30 for dreadfleet?*
comes in box

PICTURES ON REQUEST i suck at pricing but will do my best if asked, always open for offers now! TO THE WANTS

wants:

dark angels:

Azreal grand master

Preadator

razorback

2 x chaplains (oh so many chaplians ) no jump pack ones please

2 x assault squad

contemptor dreadnought - (worth a shot ay?)

Beastmen:

anything to get me started?




Thanks for reading this as said before pictures on request also I have been scammed little under a month ago for a massive army so i'm currently very untrustworthy sorry for anything i might say in advance, :blush: Paypal only and mostly only U.k please but I might consider outside deals.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Dan i have Azrael, the bearer, Ezekiel and asmodai painted by moo if you'd like them.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Looking for hardly anything when it comes to this stuff cash wise, aslong as I can get it before tomorrow as i need cash then*


----------

